# Prescot Parish Church Musicians in concert



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Composer Dr Robert Howard has had a busy summer composition-wise. In particular, he has written three new works - Resonance, for piano; Flourish, for trumpet; and Alleluia, for SATB choir. The first of these will be performed on Friday 22 September, as part of Prescot Parish Musicians in Concert. Over an hour of music also features Rob’s piano miniature Addition I (Original), written in 2003, and the solo voice and piano versions of his 2016 sacred works Ave verum corpus and Jubilate Deo.

All are welcome to the concert, which takes place at 7pm at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA. Tickets are £5 on the door, and complimentary cake and wine follows.

All proceeds go to the parish.


----------

